# Merry Christmas



## jang (May 1, 2011)

A Nativity Scene was erected in a church yard. During the night, someone came across this. An abandoned dog was looking for a comfortable, protected place to sleep. He chose baby Jesus as his comfort. No one had the heart to send him away so he was there all night. We should all have the good sense of this dog and curl up in Jesus' lap from time to time. This is too sweet not to share. No one mentioned that the dog breed is a "shepherd!" By: John Gagnon's Pet Resort


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I love this


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

While its a cute pic, you had me up until "we should all have the good sense"

Sorry but I don't believe in your God or your Jesus and my sense is perfectly fine.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Very wise GSD.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> While its a cute pic, you had me up until "we should all have the good sense"
> 
> Sorry but I don't believe in your God or your Jesus and my sense is perfectly fine.



To each his own--


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

jang said:


> To each his own--



This is a multi-faith board, not a Christian board. Yes to each their own but a little courtesy and tact go a long way. The pic is cute..not shooing the dog away shows kindness. Insinuating that people have no sense if they do not "curl up in Jesus lap" isn't that.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> This is a multi-faith board, not a Christian board. Yes to each their own but a little courtesy and tact go a long way. The pic is cute..not shooing the dog away shows kindness. Insinuating that people have no sense if they do not "curl up in Jesus lap" isn't that.



HEY! I saw the pic I liked it--I didn't write the caption and will not take your crap over what it sez...You did not show me as a Christian any courtesy, way I see it..Maybe I should have put a warning-"Do not view--may be offensive"..If the mod wants to remove this --that is his choice...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Sweety, if you think this is crap you should look up some of my previous posts. Including one in the comments section board to get religious topics banned along with politics  (unless they were going to bring politics back, which you probably WILL find offensive and harsh)

So chill out, because that was me being NICE. Your originally OP looks nothing like a quote from anyone other than you, tis how it looks, even if that was not your intent. Now how I didn't show you any courtesy is beyond me, since when it pointing something out a bad thing, rofl.

Now you know and knowing is half the battle. (GI Joe!!!)

ETA: If you don't want flack from anything then don't post anything. As I said, I think the pic is CUTE, I like it..albeit not for the same reasons you do, but it is a cute pic non the less.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Funny- I was thinking, "Didn't this get posted last year??"

I found it via google here with a publish date of: Oct 24, 2010

And that article points to another article published: Dec 24, 2009

It's a cute picture, but it's definitely a repeat...


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

The original blog post is here

Abandoned Dog Rescued by Baby Jesus FranzsFeaturedFotos


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

wildo said:


> Funny- I was thinking, "Didn't this get posted last year??"
> 
> I found it via google here with a publish date of: Oct 24, 2010
> 
> ...


I guess we posted at the same time!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

It says that this happened in Brazil. Lots of street dogs down there from what I am told. Little thing was only looking for a place to be warm.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

GSDolch said:


> Sweety, if you think this is crap you should look up some of my previous posts. Including one in the comments section board to get religious topics banned along with politics  (unless they were going to bring politics back, which you probably WILL find offensive and harsh)
> 
> So chill out, because that was me being NICE. Your originally OP looks nothing like a quote from anyone other than you, tis how it looks, even if that was not your intent. Now how I didn't show you any courtesy is beyond me, since when it pointing something out a bad thing, rofl.
> 
> ...


COOL!! I'm glad we got THAT worked out


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

jang, thanks for the post as I did not see it last year.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Merry Christmas Jang! It's a sweet picture whatever the message or lack of.


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Poor little puppy was sleepy!
Thanks for posting and Merry Christmas!


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

that picture put me in such a Christmas spirit, I think I will go post it at the local Courthouse!!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: wow....Yes, Jang...you are redeemed with your other picture. Next time you quote something, perhaps put a source and a quote so you aren't accused of writing something you actually just copied. 

To others...perhaps you are a bit overzealous in your defense of your religion and take offense at every little thing when no offense was meant. This is a dog board...not a religion board...I don't think everyone needs to be extra careful of every little thing they say.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> :rofl: wow....Yes, Jang...you are redeemed with your other picture. Next time you quote something, perhaps put a source and a quote so you aren't accused of writing something you actually just copied.
> 
> To others...perhaps you are a bit overzealous in your defense of your religion and take offense at every little thing when no offense was meant. This is a dog board...not a religion board...I don't think everyone needs to be extra careful of every little thing they say.



Thanks Jax


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> To others...perhaps you are a bit overzealous in your defense of your religion and take offense at every little thing when no offense was meant. This is a dog board...not a religion board...I don't think everyone needs to be extra careful of every little thing they say.



Prehaps others shouldnt make such a stretch with accusations.


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> :rofl: wow....Yes, Jang...you are redeemed with your other picture. Next time you quote something, perhaps put a source and a quote so you aren't accused of writing something you actually just copied.
> 
> To others...perhaps you are a bit overzealous in your defense of your religion and take offense at every little thing when no offense was meant. This is a dog board...not a religion board...I don't think everyone needs to be extra careful of every little thing they say.


Amen to that. Whatever happened to, "if you don't have anything nice to say then just don't say anything."


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

jdh520 said:


> Amen to that. Whatever happened to, "if you don't have anything nice to say then just don't say anything."



NOW what did I do?


----------



## jdh520 (Jun 4, 2011)

jang said:


> NOW what did I do?


Wasn't directing that at you. Don't worry I loved the post and agree with your original statement.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

jdh520 said:


> Amen to that. Whatever happened to, "if you don't have anything nice to say then just don't say anything."



Yeah.....well, not everyone likes other peoples opinions. :shrug: But its ok, thats what makes it a wonderful board, people can post their opinions if people like them or not.  (and yes that includes EVERYONE being able to do that )


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *GSDolch
> *Yeah.....well, not everyone likes other peoples opinions.


Then can I ask why you felt the need to give yours. What happened to being polite and if you dont like what is said then keep it to your self. No one forced you to read it. I for one thought it was a nice posting until you ruined it with your opinion. Would it of been that hard to just let it go and not post anything and go on with life. You act like you dont appreciate the op believes. You know I dont appreciate yours. I personally think something like what you said was uncalled for.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

rgollar said:


> Then can I ask why you felt the need to give yours. What happened to being polite and if you dont like what is said then keep it to your self. No one forced you to read it. I for one thought it was a nice posting until you ruined it with your opinion. Would it of been that hard to just let it go and not post anything and go on with life. You act like you dont appreciate the op believes. You know I dont appreciate yours. I personally think something like what you said was uncalled for.



Wow..People REALLY need to READ everything and stop trying to make something into something it is NOT.

Tell me, why is HIS opinion ok, but mine NOT? Unless you can explain that to me, then I really see no reason why people are getting so up in arms about me mentioning something (which I did NICELY by the way..as I said if you think that was rude then you really haven't seen rude by me yet, lol).

As to why I felt the need? Simple, this, as was pointed out by another poster, is NOT a Christian Board, it is a dog board. IE: there are multifaiths on this board, so having something imply that people do not have "good sense" if they do not do a certain action is really uncalled for..but seems to be OK to say something like that, but NOT ok to point out that it can be taken the wrong way. OH, which I want to point out that was said in on of my posts how even it was not MEANT that way by the OP, esp. since it was later found out that it was a QUOTE. Oh, and I mentioned to that I DID think the pic was very cute!

So, seeing as it seemed things were made straight a page back, WHY are people getting so up in arms about this? It seems to me that I'm not the one getting overzealous here lol.

So, let me recap.

OP posts a cute pic with a statement that some people might find is uncalled for.

Someone points this out.

Someone thinks pointing out the uncalled for statement is uncalled for.

yeah, I don't think it works that way. I like how opinions are only OK for one but not another. Nice. 



> You know I dont appreciate yours


I really don't care. Please take your own advice and if you don't like it, then don't read it.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

To late to edit,


Really, there really is no more into it than some people want to make it out to be, seeing as things got straight about a page back, im not going to keep it going unless someone wants to PM me about it.

Again, as I said. I do think the pic is cute and the rest got worked out already.


----------



## iBaman (Oct 25, 2011)

*facepalm* Christian, atheist, Buddhist, I don't care WHAT you believe in....Why do you all INSIST on starting crap with other members?? GSDolch, you didn't need to say anything. I don't care if you think you're being 'nice'. You went out of your way to start drama on a picture of a dog. Are we adults here, or is this kindergarten again? 

End rant.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GSDolch said:


> as was pointed out by another poster, is NOT a Christian Board, it is a dog board.



noooooo...read what I wrote again....I said this wasn't a RELIGION board. I never said anything about Christian.

I personally don't care what you or anyone else believes. What I do get tired of is you jumping on a post the minute it says Jesus or Christian. You are overzealous in your defense of non Christian. That's not an opinion...that is a fact based on your many posts that can be easily proven. I don't dislike you nor am I picking on you. I am a bit peeved that you made someone feel bad over what they thought would be a happy, feel good post. 

It's a bit ridiculous. Seems to me that if you are confident in your own beliefs then you can take something as it was meant instead of twisting it to somehow be against non-Christians. And before anyone says anything...I am NOT a Christian and I didn't get all bent over the post.


----------



## tami97 (Sep 15, 2011)

Merry Christmas Jang and anyone else that celebrates. Love the pic and what it says. I do have one questions. People get upset and have said this is not a religious board. When people post that they have had a pet pass and write run free, show angle wings do you get upset with them too. Everyone has the right to what they believe in. But that does not mean you have the right to get mad at someone for what they believe. Just saying.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> Everyone has the right to what they believe in. But that does not mean you have the right to get mad at someone for what they believe.


Well said Tami!


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

tami97 said:


> Merry Christmas Jang and anyone else that celebrates. Love the pic and what it says. I do have one questions. People get upset and have said this is not a religious board. When people post that they have had a pet pass and write run free, show angle wings do you get upset with them too. Everyone has the right to what they believe in. But that does not mean you have the right to get mad at someone for what they believe. Just saying.


I know I said I wasn't going to post anymore, but I just wanted to clarify something.

And this has been talked about before too, might have to go to archives to find the threads though.

But there is a HUGE, HUGE difference between writing "people need to have the GOOD SENSE to curl up in Jesus lap", basically implying that if you do not then they don't have the good sense, (which was established I believe that it was not the intent of the OP) and someone just simply expressing a generalized belief in something. Saying "run free" and "angle wings" (which, angles aren't limited to one religion) are quite different. Someone, saying something like..."God be with you" or "i'll be praying for you" or anything of that sorts isn't the same thing either, because thats not telling others they are "wrong" or don't have "good sense"

If I said "People should have the good sense to stay away from man who was probably never real or a liar" more people would probably agree with what I am saying. lol


And sorry, but I do have every right to be mad at something if I so wish to be. (not that I am, as I said this got worked out at least a page or two ago)


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

iBaman said:


> *facepalm* Christian, atheist, Buddhist, I don't care WHAT you believe in....Why do you all INSIST on starting crap with other members?? GSDolch, you didn't need to say anything. I don't care if you think you're being 'nice'. You went out of your way to start drama on a picture of a dog. Are we adults here, or is this kindergarten again?
> 
> End rant.



Well, considering I have people PM me and thank me for being outspoken, I hardly think its "starting crap"

Specially It was already WORKED OUT before OTHER PEOPLE started getting upset about what I wrote.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

tami97 said:


> Merry Christmas Jang and anyone else that celebrates. Love the pic and what it says. I do have one questions. People get upset and have said this is not a religious board. When people post that they have had a pet pass and write run free, *show angle wings* do you get upset with them too. Everyone has the right to what they believe in. But that does not mean you have the right to get mad at someone for what they believe. Just saying.


At what angle do angels' wings dangle?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: This is all just so ridiculous.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> *noooooo...read what I wrote again....I said this wasn't a RELIGION board. I never said anything about Christian.*
> 
> I personally don't care what you or anyone else believes. What I do get tired of is you jumping on a post the minute it says Jesus or Christian. You are overzealous in your defense of non Christian. That's not an opinion...that is a fact based on your many posts that can be easily proven. I don't dislike you nor am I picking on you. I am a bit peeved that you made someone feel bad over what they thought would be a happy, feel good post.
> 
> It's a bit ridiculous. Seems to me that if you are confident in your own beliefs then you can take something as it was meant instead of twisting it to somehow be against non-Christians. And before anyone says anything...I am NOT a Christian and I didn't get all bent over the post.


Aye, that you did. I should have been more clear, I was sticking with the OP and should have been more broad, that was my fault. I got a little to quick with my typing lol.

Honestly, I don't see it that way, but more people are welcome to if they do not. Its not any different than those who do it with dog related things. Seriously, since when did pointing something out become so bad. Had it been about something with dogs no one would have said anything, or someone would have got to it before me.

As I said, I get PMs from people who don't feel comfy posting their own opinions on this stuff, so I really don't see it the way you do. :shrug:

What I find funny is that I am expected to take the advice of people, when they could take their own advice. Simply because I didn't write what they like.

The thread had actually moved on and people were only posting about the pic, I'm not the one that brought it back up, and no, I'm not going to just sit back and not say anything. Thats just me though lol.

I am ashamed though that I didn't stick with it only being to PM's.  I don't feel like keeping up with that many PM's lol.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Jang, MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU AND YOURS!


----------

